# Veteran hopes B.A.L.D. T-Shirts Will Help Wounded Soldiers



## Rodney

From the May 10, 2005 story in The News & Observer:

By PEGGY LIM
Staff Writer for The News & Observer



The News and Observer said:


> Back in Clayton, Poole decided to raise money to buy pre-paid phone cards for the wounded at Walter Reed Army Medical Center in Washington....a light-hearted, self-deprecating idea that had struck him one day as he was jogging in Kuwait -- three little hairs coming off a shiny bald head, with the logo "BALD" for "Bold All-American Lovable Dude."...He got a company in California to print 600 T-shirts and take orders online.


Continued Here:

http://www.newsobserver.com/news/story/2392413p-8770268c.html


----------

